
Ask HN: What can remote IT workers do to help scientists respond to COVID-19? - crispweed
It would be really cool to be able to get suggestions directly from scientists working in this area, but links to other resources that can help answer this question would also be great.
======
buboard
encourage more workers to become remote - the less people commute, the less
they transmit the virus

